# Masters in Engineering Management - Griffith University or?



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good day all,

I must say this website is very useful and applaud all the dedicated people involved. Also to all those that reply on such short notices.

My questions is how good is it to study a masters in engineering management at Griffith University compared to other universities in Australia. I have a BSc in Chemical Engineering with one year plus experience in my field. I got accepted to Griffith within a week of submitting my application. My reason for applying to Griffith was because a friend told me about it and I applied. I choose to pursue a degree in Australia as the USA universities fees are almost doubled and out of my affordable range. I want to begin this July 2011 so I didnt do much research on other universities mostly due to work obligations.

Another question is how flexible are the universities in Australia. Can I study a degree at Griffith and ask to do a certain course or two through another university as the one I choose may not have all the course I want to do?

Any feedback will be much appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Though a relatively younger University in the context of Capital city universities, Griffith has developed into one of the larger ones and it is really difficult to draw a comparison between the different Universities and you really need to be a bit more inquisitive as to what is to be offered to you in doing a Masters there as against other Universities, Sydney and Melbourne for instance being locations where there is far more chemical industry and industry generally if University interface with industry is to be a factor.

A student visa you need to apply for will be related to an approved course offer from the provider so whilst you may be able to enrol in another subject elsewhere by distance education if you maintain meeting the conditions of your visa, doing something like a full swap from one university to another will have visa complications and it could be you would need to apply for a new visa or at least see if the visa does allow for course change.


----------

